# Bringing food into aruba???



## 22go (Oct 26, 2013)

When we travel to Aruba we always pack a cooler with food ( steaks, chicken etc.) I just read today that someone who traveled to Aruba this month had their cooler confiscated as they arrived in Aruba. Is this true? Does anyone have any knowledge of this? We are traveling to Aruba in a few weeks and want  to bring a cooler of food. Thanks!


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 26, 2013)

22go said:


> When we travel to Aruba we always pack a cooler with food ( steaks, chicken etc.) I just read today that someone who traveled to Aruba this month had their cooler confiscated as they arrived in Aruba. Is this true? Does anyone have any knowledge of this? We are traveling to Aruba in a few weeks and want  to bring a cooler of food. Thanks!


Can not comment about your cooler BUT I was in Aruba for 2 weeks in October and then new Super Food is fantastic and well priced. My experience with bringing meat in is that as long as it is in original packaging stamped with the USDA seal, you will not have a problem.

But ya gotta go to the new Super Foods.


----------



## m61376 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hope it's not true. We always bring a cooler as well and have never had a problem. Can't bring stuff back to the States though. Had some nice meat steak sandwiches for the plane confiscated.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 26, 2013)

m61376 said:


> Hope it's not true. We always bring a cooler as well and have never had a problem. Can't bring stuff back to the States though. Had some nice meat steak sandwiches for the plane confiscated.





I bet someone somewhere ate well on your dime  


.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 26, 2013)

m61376 said:


> Hope it's not true. We always bring a cooler as well and have never had a problem. Can't bring stuff back to the States though. Had some *nice meat steak sandwiches for the plane confiscated.*



LOL, us too!
You learn the hard way


----------



## Travelmore (Oct 26, 2013)

We always bring a large cardboard box of food with us. Last time we were asked by the customs people just as we were about to leave the airport, "What's in the box?"  We told them it was food and they just waved us by. 

On the way home we tried to bring some mini carrots (in their bag from the U.S.A) back with us on the plane as snacks for the kids.  Several extra bonus inspections later, we were eventually allowed to keep them - definitely not worth the hassle - we won't be doing that again.


----------



## ilene13 (Oct 27, 2013)

GrayFal said:


> Can not comment about your cooler BUT I was in Aruba for 2 weeks in October and then new Super Food is fantastic and well priced. My experience with bringing meat in is that as long as it is in original packaging stamped with the USDA seal, you will not have a problem.
> 
> But ya gotta go to the new Super Foods.



I still think Ling and Sons is much better than Super Foods.  We bring in snack food and plain greek yogurt without any problems.


----------



## Old Hickory (Oct 28, 2013)

How do you fly with a cooler of food?  You have to check it in baggage, right?  How do you keep it secure?


----------



## m61376 (Oct 28, 2013)

Old Hickory said:


> How do you fly with a cooler of food?  You have to check it in baggage, right?  How do you keep it secure?



I use a wheeled one as a carry on.


----------



## Bogeygirl (Oct 28, 2013)

m61376 said:


> I use a wheeled one as a carry on.



What do you use to keep steak and chicken cold enough in a carry-on??


----------



## m61376 (Oct 28, 2013)

Bogeygirl said:


> What do you use to keep steak and chicken cold enough in a carry-on??



I have access to the commercial 24 hour ice pacs that they use for shipping temperature sensitive products. I also make sure all the meat is frozen solid and it arrives frozen as well. Hubbie has been known to pack the mini ice cream sandwiches from Trader Joes, and while they soften they remain intact. We like to grill 2 nights in between and like to bring steaks, etc., from home. We've done it every time and never had an issue with anything defrosting, even if there was a delay in the room being ready.


----------



## 22go (Oct 28, 2013)

We have always checked our wheeled cooler. We put a frozen bottle of orange juice and some frozen bottles of water in the bottom. All items, such as steaks, cutlets etc. are frozen solid and are still frozen when we arrive. We try to pack enough so we do not have to shop until the day after we arrive. We check the cooler because we do pack liquids such as half and half and some wine.


----------



## rrazzorr (Oct 29, 2013)

22go said:


> When we travel to Aruba we always pack a cooler with food ( steaks, chicken etc.) I just read today that someone who traveled to Aruba this month had their cooler confiscated as they arrived in Aruba. Is this true? Does anyone have any knowledge of this? We are traveling to Aruba in a few weeks and want  to bring a cooler of food. Thanks!



Do you have any additional information on this, where have you read this, what was the content? Was the cooler confiscated along with the content?

I never had issues bringing food to Aruba, but we alway carry store sealed packaging, I imagine it all depends on the content of the cooler.


----------



## DCBoy (Oct 29, 2013)

You can also buy an insulated cooler backpack on Amazon to transport food if you will not be taking much with you (e.g., some frozen steaks, etc.). You can then use the backpack to transport your favorite cold beverages down to the beach after you arrive.


----------



## 22go (Oct 29, 2013)

While reading the Aruba forum on Trip Advisor, someone posted on Oct.2013 that " they started cracking down on bringing coolers with food and will confiscate them when you arrive." She did not have her cooler taken. I was also wondering if this is true. We are going in a few weeks and intend to bring a cooler. I will be happy to post about our results.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 29, 2013)

There is no mention of such a restriction on the Aruba airport travel advisory page.

Check it out HERE.

There are lots of restrictions on what you can bring back to the U.S, but nothing about bringing food items into Aruba.


----------

